# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  HCM - Cần tuyển thợ lắp ráp phần cơ máy móc công nghiệp

## ToanCN

Công ty mình đang cần tuyển gấp thợ biết lắp ráp phần cơ máy móc công nghiệp như: máy phay, tiện,....
Yêu cầu: sức khỏe tốt, có kinh nghiệm về phần cơ máy móc công nghiệp, hoặc lắp ráp, hàn, hoặc một số kỹ năng khác
Có điều kiện tiếp xúc học hỏi về các loại máy móc cnc-cơ phay, tiện lớn, có thể làm việc nhóm và độc lập theo kế hoặch của quản lý.
Chi tiết liên hệ: 093.555.36.63 (A.Toản) . Quận Bình Tân, Tp.HCM

----------

